# Labyrinth erstellen



## Scrabbl (30. Jun 2007)

Huhu,

ich hab im Moment ein kleines Problem auf das ich aber auch online bisher nirgends eine Antwort fand, weil es wohl doch sehr speziell ist. Die Aufgabe war ein 2dimensionales array  zu erstellen und einzelne Felder so zu befüllen das es Labyrinth ensteht.
Danach ein Programm schreiben welches den Weg per Backtracking sucht und nach möglichkeit auch findet. Das Programm hab ich jetzt geschrieben, das war weniger das Problem, ich scheitere am erstellen des Labyrinthes  :cry: 

Schaut bei mir folgendermaßen aus:


```
Labyrinth labyrinth = new Labyrinth(
       new char[][] {
              {'W', 'W', 'W', 'W', 'W', ' ', 'W', 'W', 'W', 'W', 'W'},
              {'W', ' ', ' ', ' ', 'W', ' ', 'W', ' ', ' ', ' ', 'W'},
              {'W', ' ', 'W', 'W', 'W', ' ', ' ', ' ', 'W', ' ', 'W'},
              {'W', ' ', 'W', ' ', 'W', 'W', 'W', 'W', 'W', ' ', 'W'},
              {'W', ' ', 'W', ' ', ' ', ' ', ' ', ' ', ' ', ' ', 'W'},
              {'W', ' ', 'W', 'W', ' ', 'W', 'W', ' ', 'W', 'W', 'W'},
              {'W', ' ', ' ', 'W', ' ', ' ', ' ', ' ', ' ', ' ', 'W'},
              {'W', ' ', 'W', 'W', ' ', 'W', 'W', 'W', 'W', ' ', 'W'},
              {'W', ' ', ' ', ' ', ' ', ' ', 'W', ' ', 'W', ' ', 'W'},
              {'W', ' ', 'W', 'W', 'W', ' ', 'W', ' ', 'W', ' ', 'W'},
              {'W', ' ', 'W', ' ', ' ', ' ', 'W', ' ', 'W', ' ', 'W'},
              {'W', ' ', 'W', ' ', 'W', ' ', 'W', ' ', ' ', ' ', 'W'},
              {'W', 'W', 'W', 'W', 'W', ' ', 'W', 'W', 'W', 'W', 'W'}
      },
      0, 5);

labyrinth.print();
labyrinth.sucheAusgang(5,12);
labyrinth.print();
```


Bekomme dann jedesmal die Meldung "The constructor Labyrinth(char[][], int, int) is undefined".
Ich glaube das die Frage einen kleinen Witz darstellt, aber irgendwie hängts, ich komm nicht dahinter, was will er von mir ?

Falls ihr den restlichen code der sucheAusgang Methode noch braucht, sagt bitte bescheid.

Grüße


----------



## Bwana (30. Jun 2007)

anscheinend gibt es in deiner Labyrinth-Klasse keinen Konstruktor a la
public labyrinth(char[][] labyrinth, int bla, int blubb) { //...}


----------



## Guest (30. Jun 2007)

Ah, ich wusste doch das es nix Großes sein kann 
Ich hab der Klasse Labyrinth nun folgendes hinzugefügt:


```
public class Labyrinth {
   
       private char [] [] labyrinth;
       private int ausgangX;
       private int ausgangY;
  
       public Labyrinth(char [] [] labyrinth, int ausgangX, int ausgangY) {
                  this.labyrinth = labyrinth;
                   this.ausgangX = ausgangX;
                    this.ausgangY = ausgangY;
       }
```

und siehe da, es scheint zu funktionieren. Jetzt kann ich endlich die restlichn Fehler suchen, wieso er keinen Ausgang findet 
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe !

Grüße


----------



## duuugle (1. Jul 2007)

kannst mir den Quellcode des Labyrinths per mail schicken? Würd mich brennend interessieren, wie du sie suche gemacht hast.
hacklschorsch2003@yahoo.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (1. Jul 2007)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backtracking

das is recht simpel wenn mans mit ner vorlage macht


----------

